# Dish 622 Display Timer Notice



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

My 622 receiver has recently started displaying that annoying "timer countdown" thing in the corner of the screen before a timed event begins recording. I know I turned off this "feature" some time in the past, but I can't find the menu option now. Where have they hidden the option to disable it?

-- Roger


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jadebox said:


> My 622 receiver has recently started displaying that annoying "timer countdown" thing in the corner of the screen before a timed event begins recording. I know I turned off this "feature" some time in the past, but I can't find the menu option now. Where have they hidden the option to disable it?
> 
> -- Roger


I'm not aware of any way to disable that. In only displays when a timer is about to fire on the current tuner, and is meant to warn you that if you don't cancel the timer then when it hits zero, the channel will change to the one meant to record.

I'm not sure I would want to disable that warning even if there were a way to do so.


----------



## Todd Nicholson (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't think there's ever been a way to disable that, at least not in the last year or so.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

jadebox said:


> My 622 receiver has recently started displaying that annoying "timer countdown" thing in the corner of the screen before a timed event begins recording. I know I turned off this "feature" some time in the past, but I can't find the menu option now. Where have they hidden the option to disable it?
> 
> -- Roger


+1 It began appearing with L6.23 on my 722. And I would like to turn it off although with all the other crap on the screen from the various network folks....


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I think the "other crap" is what is called "Enhancements". It can be turned off in menu-6-1-6.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

There is not a disable for the countdown timer but if you want it off of your screen after it appears just hit the cancel button on your remote.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

n0qcu said:


> There is not a disable for the countdown timer but if you want it off of your screen after it appears just hit the cancel button on your remote.


Does that cancel the message or the timer? I was never sure about that.

I usually just hit select, to chose the default button (OK). unless I actually want to stop the timer.

Why are there three buttons anyway? It makes it confusing.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

hitting cancel button will just make the timer disapear.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

bnborg said:


> Does that cancel the message or the timer? I was never sure about that.
> 
> I usually just hit select, to chose the default button (OK). unless I actually want to stop the timer.
> 
> Why are there three buttons anyway? It makes it confusing.


Not sure why they have a cancel selection as the cancel button on the remote does the samething. The other two are kind of important. Ok, means it can change the channel, and STOP means STOP, do not DVR or Autotune.
I am pretty used to this as I do lots of autotunes, and autotunes always pop up as it will be happening in the active tuner. With DVR timers you wont see the countdown unless you have 2 recordings at the sametime, so the active tuner countdown kicks off.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> In only displays when a timer is about to fire on the current tuner, and is meant to warn you that if you don't cancel the timer then when it hits zero, the channel will change to the one meant to record.


I'm not so sure about that. IIRC, I've been watching a program and the countdown timer pops up and then disappears and the program I'm watching (live, not recorded) isn't interrupted. I've always wonder why I needed to know that.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Kent Taylor said:


> I'm not so sure about that. IIRC, I've been watching a program and the countdown timer pops up and then disappears and the program I'm watching (live, not recorded) isn't interrupted. I've always wonder why I needed to know that.


I see this on Saturday nites, Kids record Bleach, and another show, back to back to back. Timer comes on as the show is being recorded, it doesn't change as it still records in the background. It seems like Dish has done something recently that effects the timer, from realizing the show currently being record will end prior to the next show recording. It all works out, and I don't lose the tuner I am watching, and all the shows get recorded in the background. None of these timers have a start early or end late setting either.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Kent Taylor said:


> I'm not so sure about that. IIRC, I've been watching a program and the countdown timer pops up and then disappears and the program I'm watching (live, not recorded) isn't interrupted. I've always wonder why I needed to know that.


Hmm...

The only time I've ever seen it is if I already have another recording going on another tuner and then timer is about to fire and change the channel on the tuner I'm currently watching. I've never seen it when it is going to fire on another tuner.

I run in single mode... I wonder if this has different behavior in dual mode?


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Hmm...
> 
> The only time I've ever seen it is if I already have another recording going on another tuner and then timer is about to fire and change the channel on the tuner I'm currently watching. I've never seen it when it is going to fire on another tuner.
> 
> I run in single mode... I wonder if this has different behavior in dual mode?


I've seen it do the countdown and not change channels myself. That's on a 612 that really only does single mode.

I always get frustrated when I see that countdown, because I never know if it's going to change channels or not. (And if it does, because of the "early start" time for a recording, it's usually at the crucial last few seconds of a show where the final resolution is made! :bang

(That's just one of the reasons I really hate watching live TV. DVRs have totally spoiled me!)


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

ShapeShifter said:


> I always get frustrated when I see that countdown, because I never know if it's going to change channels or not. (And if it does, because of the "early start" time for a recording, it's usually at the crucial last few seconds of a show where the final resolution is made


My receiver is a ViP722 in Single User Mode. Totally agree with the above.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Kent Taylor said:


> My receiver is a ViP722 in Single User Mode. Totally agree with the above.


Do you have back to back recordings going on when this happens?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Hmm...
> 
> The only time I've ever seen it is if I already have another recording going on another tuner and then timer is about to fire and change the channel on the tuner I'm currently watching. I've never seen it when it is going to fire on another tuner.
> 
> I run in single mode... I wonder if this has different behavior in dual mode?


I've seen it even if I'm on the same station (tuner) that's going to be recording. This started happening a couple of updates ago. It never used to happen if you were already tuned to the station that had a timer scheduled.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

I thought there was an option to disable it. I'm not sure about that. 

But, I am certain that I didn't see the timer notice all the time like I do now. It is appearing even when the channel I'm watching isn't going to be interrupted by the timed event. Very annoying.

-- Roger


----------

